# [solved][risolto]ssh + cannot open display remote x app

## c.realkille

vorrei accedere alla mia macchia tramite ssh ed eseguire X

da gentoo verso ubuntu tutto è a posto, le applicazioni le eseguo tranquillamente, ma da ubuntu verso gentoo non ne vuole sapere, ssh funziona, ma applicazioni grafiche non posso usarle.

posto /etc/ssh/ssh_config

```
   Host *

   ForwardAgent yes

   ForwardX11 yes

#   RhostsRSAAuthentication no

#   RSAAuthentication yes

#   PasswordAuthentication yes

#   HostbasedAuthentication no

#   GSSAPIAuthentication no

#   GSSAPIDelegateCredentials no

#   BatchMode no

#   CheckHostIP yes

#   AddressFamily any

#   ConnectTimeout 0

#   StrictHostKeyChecking ask

#   IdentityFile ~/.ssh/identity

#   IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_rsa

#   IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_dsa

#   Port 22

   Protocol 2,1

#   Cipher 3des

#   Ciphers aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc

#   MACs hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160

#   EscapeChar ~

#   Tunnel no

#   TunnelDevice any:any

#   PermitLocalCommand no

#   VisualHostKey no

#   ProxyCommand ssh -q -W %h:%p gateway.example.com

    X11Forwarding yes

    X11UseLocalhost yes

```

se servono altre info fatemelo sapere

grazie

PaoloLast edited by c.realkille on Sun Nov 28, 2010 9:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c.realkille

ho risolto così:

ho editato il file:/etc/ssh/sshd_config

```
#   $OpenBSD: sshd_config,v 1.81 2009/10/08 14:03:41 markus Exp $

# This is the sshd server system-wide configuration file.  See

# sshd_config(5) for more information.

# This sshd was compiled with PATH=/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin

# The strategy used for options in the default sshd_config shipped with

# OpenSSH is to specify options with their default value where

# possible, but leave them commented.  Uncommented options change a

# default value.

Port 22

#AddressFamily any

#ListenAddress 0.0.0.0

#ListenAddress ::

# The default requires explicit activation of protocol 1

Protocol 2

# HostKey for protocol version 1

#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key

# HostKeys for protocol version 2

HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key

HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key

# Lifetime and size of ephemeral version 1 server key

KeyRegenerationInterval 1h

ServerKeyBits 1024

# Logging

# obsoletes QuietMode and FascistLogging

SyslogFacility AUTH

LogLevel INFO

# Authentication:

#LoginGraceTime 2m

PermitRootLogin yes

StrictModes yes

#MaxAuthTries 6

#MaxSessions 10

RSAAuthentication yes

PubkeyAuthentication yes

#AuthorizedKeysFile   .ssh/authorized_keys

# For this to work you will also need host keys in /etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts

RhostsRSAAuthentication no

# similar for protocol version 2

HostbasedAuthentication no

# Change to yes if you don't trust ~/.ssh/known_hosts for

# RhostsRSAAuthentication and HostbasedAuthentication

#IgnoreUserKnownHosts no

# Don't read the user's ~/.rhosts and ~/.shosts files

#IgnoreRhosts yes

# To disable tunneled clear text passwords, change to no here!

#PasswordAuthentication no

PermitEmptyPasswords no

# Change to no to disable s/key passwords

#ChallengeResponseAuthentication yes

# Kerberos options

#KerberosAuthentication no

#KerberosOrLocalPasswd yes

#KerberosTicketCleanup yes

#KerberosGetAFSToken no

# GSSAPI options

#GSSAPIAuthentication no

#GSSAPICleanupCredentials yes

# Set this to 'yes' to enable PAM authentication, account processing, 

# and session processing. If this is enabled, PAM authentication will 

# be allowed through the ChallengeResponseAuthentication and

# PasswordAuthentication.  Depending on your PAM configuration,

# PAM authentication via ChallengeResponseAuthentication may bypass

# the setting of "PermitRootLogin without-password".

# If you just want the PAM account and session checks to run without

# PAM authentication, then enable this but set PasswordAuthentication

# and ChallengeResponseAuthentication to 'no'.

UsePAM yes

#AllowAgentForwarding yes

#AllowTcpForwarding yes

#GatewayPorts no

X11Forwarding yes

X11DisplayOffset 10

#X11UseLocalhost yes

PrintMotd no

PrintLastLog yes

TCPKeepAlive yes

#UseLogin no

#UsePrivilegeSeparation yes

#PermitUserEnvironment no

#Compression delayed

#ClientAliveInterval 0

#ClientAliveCountMax 3

#UseDNS yes

#PidFile /var/run/sshd.pid

#MaxStartups 10

#PermitTunnel no

#ChrootDirectory none

# no default banner path

#Banner none

# here are the new patched ldap related tokens

# entries in your LDAP must have posixAccount & ldapPublicKey objectclass

#UseLPK yes

#LpkLdapConf /etc/ldap.conf

#LpkServers  ldap://10.1.7.1/ ldap://10.1.7.2/

#LpkUserDN   ou=users,dc=phear,dc=org

#LpkGroupDN  ou=groups,dc=phear,dc=org

#LpkBindDN cn=Manager,dc=phear,dc=org

#LpkBindPw secret

#LpkServerGroup mail

#LpkFilter (hostAccess=master.phear.org)

#LpkForceTLS no

#LpkSearchTimelimit 3

#LpkBindTimelimit 3

#LpkPubKeyAttr sshPublicKey

# override default of no subsystems

Subsystem   sftp   /usr/lib/misc/sftp-server

# Example of overriding settings on a per-user basis

#Match User anoncvs

#   X11Forwarding no

#   AllowTcpForwarding no

#   ForceCommand cvs server

UsePAM yes
```

e il file :/etc/ssh/ssh_config

così:

```
   Host *

#  ForwardAgent yes

#   ForwardX11 yes

#   RhostsRSAAuthentication no

#   RSAAuthentication yes

#   PasswordAuthentication yes

#   HostbasedAuthentication no

#   GSSAPIAuthentication no

#   GSSAPIDelegateCredentials no

#   BatchMode no

#   CheckHostIP yes

#   AddressFamily any

#   ConnectTimeout 0

#   StrictHostKeyChecking ask

#   IdentityFile ~/.ssh/identity

#   IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_rsa

#   IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_dsa

#   Port 22

#   Protocol 2,1

#   Cipher 3des

#   Ciphers aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc

#   MACs hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160

#   EscapeChar ~

#   Tunnel no

#   TunnelDevice any:any

#   PermitLocalCommand no

#   VisualHostKey no

#   ProxyCommand ssh -q -W %h:%p gateway.example.com

#   X11Forwarding yes

#   X11UseLocalhost yes
```

spero possa essere utile a qualcun altro in futuro

Paolo

----------

